# Do white girls like asian guys?



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Im generally a asian guy im chinese and I myself find white girls so attractive >...<


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

It's because you're in Canada. If you lived in one of the Asian countries, you'd probably find Asian girls attractive just because of who is around where you live.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Depends on the girl really.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm sure there are a few out there, not many tho and I find that the ones that are, are usually into dude with stupid anime hair.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Some do, some don't.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

little toaster said:


> It's because you're in Canada. If you lived in one of the Asian countries, you'd probably find Asian girls attractive just because of who is around where you live.


Well actually hehe i like asian girls as well as white


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

do asian girls like white guys? cuz i think asian chicks are hot.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Some do some don't. Up the individual girl and how much she likes you.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Depends on the girl, some do some don't. When in doubt cook for them.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

infamous93 said:


> I'm sure there are a few out there, not many tho and I find that the ones that are,* are usually into dude with stupid anime hair.*


lol, there is some truth to this :teeth


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I do. Just not the k-pop types that everyone seems to love.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, way more asian girls like white guys than the other way around. Its just like many more black guys like white girls than the other way around. It SHOULD be at least equal both ways, but alas (even though I'm none of those ethnicities). It just bothers me for some reason.

I'm sure you'll find white girls that like asian guys, but you honestly may have a bit of an uphill battle. Indian and Asian guys aren't exactly seen on the top of the totem pole in terms of dating, etc. desirability. It may be harder, but its not impossible and I know you can do it. Go for it! 



thephantommenace said:


> do asian girls like white guys? cuz i think asian chicks are hot.


Does a bear **** in the woods?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to be into Japanese guys but now not so much. More into Latinos now.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

most of them think that asian guys aren't confident. if you are a confident guy things are actually in your favor.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

yup, i'm always checking out asian guys, more than white guys for sure.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

thephantommenace said:


> do asian girls like white guys? cuz i think asian chicks are hot.


Yes. Most asian girls like white guys more.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I do. I would recommend dating asian guys to my fellow white girls.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Um here's how it works. This is a generalization but i live in a very diverse area and this is what i see.

Girls only like their race + white guys. Therefore white girls only like white guys.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Um here's how it works. This is a generalization but i live in a very diverse area and this is what i see.
> 
> Girls only like their race + white guys. Therefore white girls only like white guys.


What about white girls with black guys?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i can assure you that 99.99% of white chicks who you think are hot will never be interested in you, unless of course.. let me see you photo i will give you the final answer..


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

depends. are you a hot asian guy?


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I love asian guys  All the ones I have encountered have been very kind and respectful. Although they all seem to date asian women, very rarely do I see them with any other race.


----------



## pukehappyness (Dec 5, 2012)

The only person I have ever dated was a white girl. 

It does depend on the girl. Trust me, I have been shut down a lot when going out with my friends but there is always that one girl, hopefully.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

yes because they are more intelligent and cute than average. and being more intelligent means they are more thoughtful and caring and studious, which are all obviously good traits.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I do, as someone else said it depends on the women.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> lol, there is some truth to this :teeth


Well the guy in the second picture is kind of cute, but that's with or without the hair and the first three look pretty ridiculous, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> Um here's how it works. This is a generalization but i live in a very diverse area and this is what i see.
> 
> Girls only like their race + white guys. Therefore white girls only like white guys.


Yeah..... Really no.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw a really cute couple today at school, a white girl with an Asian guy. She was holding onto him as if her life depended on it, haha. They were adorable together.

There's hope for you yet.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

Nighty said:


> Im generally a asian guy


what are you at other times?


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Just do their math homework.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Here's how it seems to work:

Black guys get white girls.
White guys get Asian girls.
Asian guys only get Asian girls if they live in Asia.
Hispanic guys get Hispanic girls.
Black women get no one.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

White girls are more attractive to me.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Tanya1 said:


> Well the guy in the second picture is kind of cute, but that's with or without the hair and the first three look pretty ridiculous, but that's just my opinion


Interesting, if I grow my hair out I don't look to far off that 2nd pic lol.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

path0gen said:


> Here's how it seems to work:
> 
> Black guys get white girls.
> White guys get Asian girls.
> ...


Lol, you don't believe that do you. They get to have the "black thugs."

Successful Black guys get white girls, the rest normally is when a white man doesn't want the white girl.

Successful White Guys can get any woman he wants in this world, not just asian women.

Successful Asian Men can get any woman in the world if he wants to go outside his culture.

Successful Hispanic men can get any woman in the world he wants as well.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Who gets indian women?


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

nubly said:


> Who gets indian women?


Are they obligated to marry their own from birth? I take that back, they get the Indian thugs. lol.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

nubly said:


> Who gets indian women?


Indian women from India are pretty much only going to go with Indian guys. 
Even a lot of Indian girls raised outside India like in the U.S, Canada, U.K, etc. go with their own kind, especially from familial pressure.

We have a lot of pressure to date and marry someone within our culture. But the number of (at least overseas) Indian girls dating and marrying outside their race is slowly but surely growing. Ask diamondheart89 who is dating a white guy (of course her parents aren't exactly thrilled with it).

Personally, I am not attracted to Indian women period (from India or abroad). I have no interest nor desire to preserve my culture, language, heritage, etc. I really couldn't care less.

But realistically, I can only get an Indian girl from India and just because she'll go for me because of my green card status. Sigh......


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theseventhkey said:


> Are they obligated to marry their own from birth? I take that back, they get the Indian thugs. lol.


 No, American Indian, not Asian Indian.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Um here's how it works. This is a generalization but i live in a very diverse area and this is what i see.
> 
> Girls only like their race + white guys. Therefore white girls only like white guys.


ive dated white girls before, and im black/white so i think u need to come up with a new theory lol... actually now that i think of it, the only girls who have dated me have been white.. all the black girls i ask say "no"


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

nubly said:


> No, American Indian, not Asian Indian.


I'd think that Native American women would be open to dating outside their race, especially with how long they have been in the U.S, how assimilated they are for many generations. But there must also be some that want to date/marry from within to preserve their culture, heritage, etc, especially given there aren't exactly a lot of them left.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Rahul87 said:


> Indian women from India are pretty much only going to go with Indian guys.
> Even a lot of Indian girls raised outside India like in the U.S, Canada, U.K, etc. go with their own kind, especially from familial pressure.


yeah today i just talked with a co-worker who is becoming a friend of mine. he was dating an indian girl and is heartbroken now because she suddenly started getting all religious on him and saying she only wants to date "her kind" now. he's not even white or black, he's pacific islander.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Rahul87 said:


> I'd think that Native American women would be open to dating outside their race, especially with how long they have been in the U.S, how assimilated they are for many generations. But there must also be some that want to date/marry from within to preserve their culture, heritage, etc, especially given there aren't exactly a lot of them left.


i've only met one native american indian girl who I worked with for a very short period and everyone thought she was hispanic. most hispanics have amerindian in them so it is no surprise they look alike.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

thephantommenace said:


> yeah today i just talked with a co-worker who is becoming a friend of mine. he was dating an indian girl and is heartbroken now because she suddenly started getting all religious on him and saying she only wants to date "her kind" now. he's not even white or black, he's pacific islander.


The thing is that even if an Indian girl likes a non-Indian guy, you gotta get past her parents. Very few parents are cool with their Indian daughters dating or marrying a non-Indian, especially marrying. And most Indian girls want to be the good daughter, the obedient one and follow their wishes. Its a real shame but it is slowly but surely changing. Its much more taboo for the daughter to go interracial than the son.

I had fallen in love with an Indian girl on the internet who was born and raised in Japan her whole life three years ago. Her older brother fell in love with a Japanese girl and her mother strictly forbid it and wanted him to get a "nice" girl from India. I just wanted to face-palm so hard my hand would go to the back of my skull. FFS ASSIMILATE!!!

He shouldn't be taking that rejection personally, its how our culture rolls. We are a very proud people, very proud of our culture and heritage (often to the point of arrogance). A lot of Indians don't even marry other Indians, only if they are of a certain caste, from the same province, match on a horoscope level, etc.

Keep in mind most Indians abroad are still early generation immigrants. Its going to take some time before we are as assimilated and open-minded as other ethnic groups who have been here for generations now. There are always outliers. I was born in India (but never lived there and lived in two countries before coming to America) and have zero interest in any Indian girls at all (from India, U.S, etc). Then I see Indians born and raised in the U.S who know their mother tongue fluently (I don't), etc. and only want to be with each other.

I only want to date and marry interracially (if I were good with girls in the first place, but that's another thing). The only way you'd see me with an Indian girl is when I've finally given up and gotten an arranged marriage with one from India out of desperation from loneliness.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Rahul87 said:


> The thing is that even if an Indian girl likes a non-Indian guy, you gotta get past her parents. Very few parents are cool with their Indian daughters dating or marrying a non-Indian, especially marrying. And most Indian girls want to be the good daughter, the obedient one and follow their wishes. Its a real shame but it is slowly but surely changing. Its much more taboo for the daughter to go interracial than the son.
> 
> I had fallen in love with an Indian girl on the internet who was born and raised in Japan her whole life three years ago. Her older brother fell in love with a Japanese girl and her mother strictly forbid it and wanted him to get a "nice" girl from India. I just wanted to face-palm so hard my hand would go to the back of my skull. FFS ASSIMILATE!!!
> 
> ...


A disclaimer: Its really hard to find good numbers about Indian interracial marriage statistics in the US due to small population size.

The interracial marriage rate among Indian men born and raised in the US marrying someone who was also born and raised in the US is 37%, and for Indian women its 48%. When one is born in the US but the other is foreign born/raised the rate is 23.1% for men, and 29.4 for women. Finally where both are not born/raised in the US its 7.5% for men, and 7.1%.

Source: http://www.asian-nation.org/interracial.shtml

So it looks like Indians are in general assimilating into the US, and the reason it seems so low is general behavior where first generation immigrants will show preference for people from their own culture. Though grossly simplifying things by saying assimilation requires marrying outside of your ethnic group.

Also, to look at the overall Asian population in the US the statistics seem to show that in general Asian women are more likely to be in an interracial marriage than Asian men.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

dassad said:


> Source: http://www.asian-nation.org/interracial.shtml


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Sin said:


> lol no....


Hispanic is a bit vague isn't it. If you are the "lighter skinned/Mestizo" Hispanic like from "Spain" you'll do fine and if you are "Successful" you'll do well. If you are a "dark skinned" Hispanic, you are no different than a black dude and you'll probably have the same "prospects" as him.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Some do.
I'm white (Aussie) and used to like a particular guy from Hong Kong, because of his personality and how he flirted with me and stuff. I don't magically like all Asian guys, but I do find some to be attractive.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

asdf said:


> what are you at other times?


oppps actually full chinese  yah it is really true asian guys only date asian women mostly and if not white girls


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

are you kidding? white girls love asian guys! girls love kung fu skills


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

the vast majority don't.


----------

